# Suche guten MP3-Player bis 70€



## vo. (27. November 2008)

*Suche guten MP3-Player bis 70€*

Hallo, 

suche einen guten MP3-Player, der die gängigsten Formate abspielen kann. Video ist mir nicht so wichtig. Des weiteren sollte er auch unter Mac OS X laufen. Jmd. gute Erfahrung mit einem Player gemacht? Sollte nicht teurer als 70€ sein.

Wieviel Speicher braucht man? 2,4,8 GB? Was ist ausreichend?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2008)

*AW: Suche guten MP3-Player bis 70€*

was ausreichend ist, hängt von dir ab. mir reichen 2GB, da passen locker 300-400 lieder drauf, und wenn ich mal was neues draufhaben will, lösch ich halt wieder was. andere leute würden unter 8GB nen koller kriegen 

ich hab gute erfahrung mit creative gemacht. da musst du aber schauen, ob die software auch bei max os geht.


----------



## vo. (28. November 2008)

*AW: Suche guten MP3-Player bis 70€*

Habe mich für den iRiver e100 mit 4GB entschieden. Die Zens von Creative sollen wohl nicht mit nem Mac funktionieren.


----------



## Mojo (28. November 2008)

*AW: Suche guten MP3-Player bis 70€*

Ich hab mir gestern nen 8GB Ipod gekauft. Also es passen so ca. 2000 Songs drauf. 
Der hier ist ganz in Ordnung wenn du nur Musik hören willst.


----------

